
Retirement age now increasing to 67 - epalmer
http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs/planning-to-retire/2012/05/08/the-new-ideal-retirement-age-67
======
epalmer
I posted this article. Recently I decided that I would retire at 67 or 68.
Currently I an 62. I have several reasons for that decision listed in highest
priority order first:

1) My youngest will start college next year and will take 5 years to get an
engineering degree because of coop work. So for financial support for her
college this is the primary driver.

2) I love my job. I work at a university and run their web sites. I code, when
time permits, and programming still gets me excited. When I can get a stretch
of time to focus on code I get into the flow and that is very satisfying.

3) I'm in relatively good health and my health is improving because of steps I
have taken for just such an outcome.

4) I am afraid of retirement and boredom. I love to learn new things but I get
bored really quickly and that is costly. If I keep investing money in new
hobbies.

5) My wife is younger and she needs to keep working so she has health
insurance.

For the older members of HN here I'm wondering what your thinking is on
retirement.

